# The "Dino" breed



## brittanymuldowney (May 20, 2010)

Does anyone hav any info on th "dino"? NOT DINGO NOR DEERHOUND NOR DINO FROM THE FLINSTONES
Its a large dog with a massive jaw but slim body...almost looks like some kind of dog from Egyptian pictures. I can't fin anything online. I think th woman who had the dog gave me a nickname for the breed not the actual name. She also said it was a rare breed.
Any info would be really helpful!!
Thanks tons!


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Only thing that comes to mind is the Ibizan Hound, or Podenco Ibiceno. They look very much like the ancient Egyptian drawings;


----------



## brittanymuldowney (May 20, 2010)

Its similar but the face has a much more pronounced jaw...almost like a pitbull jaw
Actually the best way to describe it is a Doberman Pinschers body and ears with a pit bulls face


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Hmm.. pit bull? Lol, I have no idea what you're talking about, but many pit bulls are bred to have long legs and elegant bodies.


----------



## TheBearCat (Jun 5, 2010)

Like these? 



















Only mention of a "Dino Dog' I found was another forum post stating that the mix is the same/similar to CP's and Donovan Pinschers.


----------



## brittanymuldowney (May 20, 2010)

No the body is too short...the "dino" had a more elegent body, short haired, no tail, it only had th huge jaw. th pitbull body is too short in comparison
What is a CP? I also cant find pics of the Donovan Pinscher


----------



## TheBearCat (Jun 5, 2010)

Canis Panther. Fairly recent 'breed'-Doberman, Great Dane, Lab and Am Staff. The second pair of pictures is supposed to be a Donovan, though honestly it's hard to find info and pictures. Supposedly it's a very new cross; 10-15 years. 

{ http://www.dobermantalk.com/non-doberman-animal-talk/27651-donovans-anubis-after-bathtime-pics.html } <--this is where I found the Donovan pics.

Is there anyway you can get in contact with this woman again?


----------



## prntmkr (Jan 17, 2009)

Not sure if this is what you're thinking of:

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/446147/the_dino_dog/


----------



## brittanymuldowney (May 20, 2010)

The video is kind of blurry but the shape and some characteristics look correct....prntmkr do you know what the official name is?
There isn't any way for me to contact her. I randomly saw her walking around the rennesance faire. He was her service dog. She only told me "dino."
The donovan isn't quite the same. The hair is too long, the ears are too large, and the body is a little to short. Thank you though!


----------



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

when I googled "dino dog" I got this......










thought it was too funny not to share lol.
Good luck with your search, I have never heard of a dino dog.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Do you think this woman may have been pulling your leg?....maybe it was a mix breed
Or the dogs name was Dino?


----------



## prntmkr (Jan 17, 2009)

brittanymuldowney said:


> The video is kind of blurry but the shape and some characteristics look correct....prntmkr do you know what the official name is?


It's not a new video but,
if you're interested in the breed, 
why not try contacting 
the person who posted it
on youtube???

_And I hope that everyone 
took notice of how 
"calm and assertive" 
CM was being
with his Dino?_ ​


----------



## TheBearCat (Jun 5, 2010)

If she wasn't giving you the run around, I find it sketchy that you were given, what appears to be, a nickname. Even if someone is looking to improve upon or create a new breed, there should be some sort of real name.


----------



## brittanymuldowney (May 20, 2010)

The lady could have been being rude and totally lying or something but she said it was a rare breed. I signed up and sent a message to the guy with the dino video but still yet to be answered. I don't think it was the dog's name bc I asked her what kind of dog he was. Maybe she had no idea herself or heard wrong or something. But this dog was extremely unique!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

It could have also been a mixed breed with a made up fancy name that the person who sold her the dog called them to make them seem like a new rare breed. Have you met our resident Golden Ditzhund, lol j/k Shaina.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Keechak said:


> It could have also been a mixed breed with a made up fancy name that the person who sold her the dog called them to make them seem like a new rare breed. Have you met our resident Golden Ditzhund, lol j/k Shaina.


This is kinda what I was thinking too ......Maybe a Dogo Argentino mix?


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Keechak said:


> Have you met our resident Golden Ditzhund, lol j/k Shaina.


Hey now, I resemble that remark. 

To be fair, joking aside I never tell people that irl unless they just cannot get their heads around the fact that I have a mix breed, I don't know her ancestry, and I don't care. Happens more often than you'd think.


----------



## brittanymuldowney (May 20, 2010)

Its possible but I don't think so. It was a service dog and I doubt the woman trained the dog herself so I'm assuming she got it from somewhere professional.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Lots of people train their own service dog, and also lots of people illigally claim they have a service dog just to bring thier dog to places where their not allowed.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

brittanymuldowney said:


> Its possible but I don't think so. It was a service dog and I doubt the woman trained the dog herself so I'm assuming she got it from somewhere professional.


A lot of service dogs are trained by their owners, and many are shelter dogs. So if it was a very muttly mutt she may have been making up a breed name to deflect questions.

Did she pronounce it "dee-no" or "dy-no"?


----------



## brittanymuldowney (May 20, 2010)

She pronounced it "dee-no" and this dog was no mutt. Seriously this dog looked amazing. It looked like something that existed thousands of years ago as warrior dog or something. I don't think she was lying since there is a guy with the same dino name on a video with a similar looking dog. She could have trained it herself but she didnt seem like she would be the trainer...and she wasn't lying about him being a service dog. He had tags and was extremely obiedient and well mannered.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Lots of mutts look amazing. . . 

Well, maybe it's a new "breed" somebody is trying to establish. I can't find anything about them but who knows.


----------



## brittanymuldowney (May 20, 2010)

Th video with the dino dog states its a new breed. I can't find anything either. That's the problem. I just meant it didn't look like some random dog. It looked like he had been bred well. Someone had been paying very close attention to the genes going into this dog.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> He had tags and was extremely obiedient and well mannered.


For the record, this means absolutely nothing.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Did it look anything like this?


----------



## brittanymuldowney (May 20, 2010)

It had a very slim bottom but very beefy upper body. There was no tail. The head was also larger with a very narrow snout.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

if your talking bigger musculature and bigger head than the dog I posted then your getting into the large mastiff breeds.

what about this?


----------



## brittanymuldowney (May 20, 2010)

The face was less beefy and more angular...the mastiff could def be one of the dogs the dino was breed from it has some similarities


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

watched the video...which is the only reference I can find about "dino dogs" and they look like doberman mixes or even pit mixes with cropped tails 

IMO someone is probably breeding pit and doberman mixes or bully mixes and calling them Dino Dogs


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

i thought the head in the video looked like a an english bull terrier stuck on another bully mix body


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Ok I was just able to watch the video, it just looks like a red version of the Canis Panther "breed"


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

brittanymuldowney said:


> It had a very slim bottom but very beefy upper body. There was no tail. The head was also larger with a very narrow snout.


If it's a fairly new mix/"breed" then different individuals aren't going to look as much like each other as different individuals of established breeds. So you may never find one that looks exactly like the dog you saw.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Keechak said:


> Ok I was just able to watch the video, it just looks like a red version of the Canis Panther "breed"


 I agree ......


----------



## TheBearCat (Jun 5, 2010)

A Red CP and link to an old thread about them: http://www.dogforums.com/general-dog-forum/63806-canis-panther-breed.html


----------



## towey (Sep 8, 2010)

Thats my daughter in law that you saw... seriously. Her neighbor has a Ibizan Hound and my daughters boyfriend has a CP. They had puppies and my daughter in law got the first of the litter.


----------



## brittanymuldowney (May 20, 2010)

WOW! that pic of the CP looks extremely similiar! I think that must be the kind of dog then! Thank you guys so much for all the help!!


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Well there goes the well planned genetic breeding theory LOL : )


----------



## xsynxa7x (Oct 28, 2010)

SO! im aware what your talking about and there is one where I do bitework with my black russian terrier. Whatcha want to know bud?


----------



## rickcedeno (Feb 24, 2012)

brittanymuldowney said:


> She pronounced it "dee-no" and this dog was no mutt. Seriously this dog looked amazing. It looked like something that existed thousands of years ago as warrior dog or something. I don't think she was lying since there is a guy with the same dino name on a video with a similar looking dog. She could have trained it herself but she didnt seem like she would be the trainer...and she wasn't lying about him being a service dog. He had tags and was extremely obiedient and well mannered.


hey britt i own a dino the breeders name is frank colon


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

That is a very nice looking dog.....but what is it? It does look like a Dobie/PBT cross.... Neat dog, though!


----------



## rickcedeno (Feb 24, 2012)

BellaPup said:


> That is a very nice looking dog.....but what is it? It does look like a Dobie/PBT cross.... Neat dog, though!


Hey bella this breed was started back in the 80s. Yes it took two breeds to make this dino just like every other breed it does have dobie


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Those are some tough looking dogs!! I have a question though, why do they call the breed a Canis Panther when the dog looks nothing like a cat (or panther)?


----------



## Sica7766 (Aug 19, 2012)

i have a Dino Dog she is now 8yrs old now she's a cross between dob/pit and she is registered through Dog Resistry of America where her brothers and sisters are also registered, I purchased her in Wadsworth,IL.


----------

